# Help!



## MorganHorseFarms (Jun 22, 2008)

My morgan has had 2 owners we are her last. We just got her yesterday and the vet says she is probably 13. Her first owner was extremmley crual to her and now she is afraid of every thing. Her is a pic:







she does need to gain to alot of weight but does anyone have and suggestions on how we get her used to be handeld kindly


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres the pic-


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh, so glad she has found someone to care about her.

I can not give you suggestions on Feed as I live Australia so feed brands etc are different.

Good luck with your horse.


----------



## grayhorse (Jun 18, 2008)

*MY GOODNESS*

I am so glad she has someone to love her. I would start at the begining, just as if she were a young foal, basics,basics,basics, halter, ground work , slow and gentle. You must get her trust first before you can do anything, Lots of grooming it is a great way to bond and get her use to your touch.
Start with small amounts of grain and work your way up , not too fast it can make her sick and add to a lot of other problems you don.t want. ALWAYS fresh clean water that she can get to at any time, helps to wash the toxisen out of her body and hydrate her.
Pasture and grass if that is possible , but good horse hay is great toh and all the love you can give. 
Check with your vet about haven her teeth floated, HELPS a great deal so she can get the most out of her food, and wormer, every 2 months at first, then I worm every 3months years round.
From the looks of the pic you have just saved her life. God bless ya .
Grayhorse


----------



## MorganHorseFarms (Jun 22, 2008)

the vet came and said she was alot older that we thought she is really 17 years old and you can't see it in the picture but she has a small lump on her neck he said that it was a none cancerous tumor.
We took her to the vet clinic and he removed it. She seems alot happier now that she is with us. :lol:


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

You will have to keep us all posted on how she goes.
glad to hear she is feeling happier.

Best wishes


----------

